# Linaro - CM10.1 - Calling all developers



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a request to make our phones the absolute best performing. To do so, we need to use Linaro optimized ROMs and kernels.

The best my phone performed was using a linaro optimized CM10 with ktoonz linaro optimized kernel.

Can a developer PLEASE make a Linaro optimized CM10.1 ROM or AOKP 4.2.1 ROM for Verizon? I'm calling on all developers. I know this will make our phones even that much better.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuzzhead (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC aokp is making an almost official attempt at linaro integration. I believe bmcs 4.2.1 previews have linaro optimizations. If it doesn't I still think its terribly snappy. I use with imoseyons leankernel which is linaro compiled as well.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

If BMc's comments in his thread are to be believed, his AOKP builds indeed have some linaro integration, but I can't swear to it. Still, don't worry, Linaro will come. Both CM and AOKP have only recently gotten it stable from a hardware perspective, now the mods will start flowing and things will pick up speed.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been building CM10.1 with the GCC 4.7 toolchain used by AOKP (and thus BMc's builds, unless he did something entirely different).
This is not to be mistaken for Linaro's GCC 4.7 toolchain.
The toolchain in question is GNU's GCC toolchain.

With that said builds with this should have some performance improvements over those without, but it's probably not visually noticeable, and not nearly as big as if it was with Linaro's toolchain.

The latest CM10.1 builds of mine built with this toolchain can be found here: http://sundergaming....ds/sch-i535/cm/
(these are for the d2vzw, verizon galaxy s3, in case people somehow miss the url and zip name lol)
(As always, use with your own risk. I make these builds with myself in mind







)

(all credit goes to aeroevan for this, got the details from his thread on xda)
You can tell what toolchain a rom is built with by typing this in terminal (or adb shell):
strings /system/bin/surfaceflinger | grep -i gcc
and what the kernel is built with by typing this:
cat /proc/version
If it's built with Linaro's toolchain you'll see Linaro GCC 4.7 and if it's built with GNU's GCC 4.7 you'll see GCC: (GNU) 4.7 for the rom and JUST (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) for the kernel.

One final note this is just my understanding of the subject so take it with a grain of salt, this is just what I've discovered and what makes sense to me.


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> This is a request to make our phones the absolute best performing. To do so, we need to use Linaro optimized ROMs and kernels.
> 
> The best my phone performed was using a linaro optimized CM10 with ktoonz linaro optimized kernel.
> 
> ...


Liquid smooth beta2 I believe is full Linaro! 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Looking at their source I believe Liquid Smooth is using the same toolchain AOKP is.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I've been building CM10.1 with the GCC 4.7 toolchain used by AOKP (and thus BMc's builds, unless he did something entirely different).
> This is not to be mistaken for Linaro's GCC 4.7 toolchain.
> The toolchain in question is GNU's GCC toolchain.
> 
> ...


I would really appreciate it if you would build the latest CM10.1 nightly with linaro.

You should start your own unofficial cm10.1 with linaro. I guarantee everyone would be all over it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

